# Dual Booting of Ubuntu 10.10 and FreeBSD



## drpaudel (Apr 7, 2011)

Dear Members
I am trying to install 2 operating systems in my pc. However, once I installed ubuntu and FreeBSD, I could not see FreeBSD in my pc. Here is my scenario:

1. I have already installed ubuntu 10.10 
2. I need to install FreeBSD 8.2 

In my primary partition, I installed ubuntu 10.10, after that I have installed FreeBSD 8.2 in other partion, however, I could not see FreeBSD in ubuntu grub. Please suggest me how can I load FreeBSD in grub menu (My grub is grub 2 and it is not legacy grub). 
I did not see any reliable information in the thread. So please suggest.


----------



## ahavatar (Apr 7, 2011)

You can boot FreeBSD from Grub2 installed on your Ubuntu 10.10 like:

1. in /etc/grub.d/40_custom, edit


```
menuentry "FreeBSD" {
    set root=(hd0,2)
    chainloader+1
}
```

By the way, (hd0,2) is the second partition of the first hard disk, adjust it to your system.

2. install grub

```
$ sudo update-grub
$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
```


----------



## naresh2011 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Problem with dual boot*

Yeah, I also faced the same problem. I first installed Debian 6.0 and I did a partition of 38 GB for Debian and 4 GB of swap and the rest unused. Later on I installed FreeBSD 8.2 in this unused partition however after I installed FreeBSD, I could not see any OS and the message of 'Welcome GRUB Please wait'. And never proceed from there. 

Does anyone have a better solution? Or is there bug here?


----------



## ahavatar (Apr 8, 2011)

When you install FreeBSD, do not install boot loader at all. After finishing installing FreeBSD, boot Debian (the MBR and your bootloader should be left intact) and from there you can add FreeBSD to your Grub on Debian.


----------



## drpaudel (Apr 9, 2011)

*It works*

Ooh! Is it pretty! It works!

*Detail Procedure*

First Install FreeBSD 8.2.
Disc Slicing procedure.
1. Delete all slices.
2. Make slice for Debian
3. Make slice for FreeBSD
4. Delete slice 1 for Debian and leave it as unused.
5. Install FreeBSD in second slice leaving first slice and donâ€™t install bootloader. Just leave bootloader as we are going to install Grub bootloader in Debian.

Install Debian 6.0.1
Do not Touch the FreeBSD slice that is visible during manual partitioning.
Install GRUB bootoader.
Reboot your system.

Here you will not see FreeBSD system in Debian Grub as you need to edit your Grub bootloader.

FreeBSD with Debian GRUB.

If you want to boot FreeBSD using GRUB, simply edit 

    /etc/grub.d/40_customized

In the other section add the following line:
(change the partition according to yours)


```
menuentry â€˜FreeBSD 8.2 â€˜ {
            set root=â€™(hd0,2)â€™   #in the place of 2 your partition may differ according to your partition slice.
            chainloader +1
    }
```
Update the grub.cfg:

`# update-grub`

FreeBSD should appear in your Grub menu when you reboot next time.

Cheers!


----------



## gtachta (Dec 3, 2015)

Question
I have first install FreeBSD in the third gpt - disk - sata ,at the 4 slice and  FreeBSD appear in your Grub menu but don't reboot
The above code don't boot.
The code must set 
	
	



```
root=(hd2,4)
```
 or 
	
	



```
root="(hd2,4)"
```
 or 
	
	



```
set root='hd2,gpt4'
```
 as Ubuntu 15.10
Please So please suggest the code.
I must use in grub2 the file system ext4 or ufs2?
I make change grub2 with customize grub.I must `# nano /etc/grub.d/40_customized`to add this code.
Thanks


----------

